# C31 vs C41 client?



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know what the differences are between the two clients? Also, will a C41 client work with a HR-34 or only the new HR-44?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

You probably will not get anyone to comment on the C41 as it's not officially been released yet.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

They are mutually compatible and either will work with an HR34 or HR44. The differences between the 2 are very insignificant.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

smitbret said:


> They are mutually compatible and either will work with an HR34 or HR44. The differences between the 2 are very insignificant.


Care to be more specific?


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

The C41 will work with the new RF remote control and the C31 won't.


----------

